# What roof is comparable to a TLock Roof?



## THoover (Nov 16, 2010)

What is the estimated life of a TLock Roof? :whistling:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Around here it was 12-18yrs. seen a couple in the 20 spot, but they donna make them no more...


----------



## GeorgianRoofing (Nov 23, 2010)

*www.GeorgianRoofing.com*

Make sure you don't use those. I heard there are states where those are having to be replaced by the insurance companies for safety issues or something. Look it up. I would give you a link but don't have it in hand.

http://www.GeorgianRoofing.com


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

GeorgianRoofing said:


> Make sure you don't use those. I heard there are states where those are having to be replaced by the insurance companies for safety issues or something. Look it up. I would give you a link but don't have it in hand.
> 
> http://www.GeorgianRoofing.com


:blink: huh?? what safety issue? doesnt really matter there not made anymore but i am curious on what issues..


----------

